# Smoke House Pellets?



## herbmmm (Jun 4, 2019)

Has anyone had any experience with Smoke House Pellets?  Sams Club are selling a 40 lb bag for 15.00


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 4, 2019)

Searched Sam's Club online and could not find any Smoke House Pellets... Simple Google search :4.5 stars - https://myhomeproduct.com/best-wood-pellets/
I would try it but... once again - this product is  not found on Sam's club online...


----------



## bregent (Jun 4, 2019)

I haven't used their pellets, but I do use their wood chunks.  Keep in mind that the pellets they are selling are going to be a blend of the wood stated, along with a majority of either oak or alder. If you're ok with a blend, then that's a good price.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 4, 2019)

they're  good pellets


----------



## herbmmm (Jun 5, 2019)

Not sure why there not on their web site but they definitely were in the store. At least 20 bags on a pallet! Looked like a good buy. What Sam's had was a blend but their web site shows several different kinds of single wood!


----------



## bregent (Jun 5, 2019)

herbmmm said:


> What Sam's had was a blend but their web site shows several different kinds of single wood!



Other than alder, I don't see any that are made from a single species. They are all blended with alder. What are you seeing? Got a link?


----------



## herbmmm (Jun 5, 2019)

https://www.smokehouseproducts.com/collections/bbq-pellets


----------



## herbmmm (Jun 5, 2019)

I do see that it is a blend sorry!


----------



## bregent (Jun 5, 2019)

herbmmm said:


> https://www.smokehouseproducts.com/collections/bbq-pellets



Right. Those are ALL blended with alder. I've said this before but it bears repeating. If the bag lists the species but only says 100% hardwood, then it's not a 100% flavor wood pellet. There are only a few companies that make 100% flavor wood pellets, and you can bet that they will tell you that prominently on the bag.

But again, Smokehouse sells good products and that's a great price, so try a bag and see if you like it.


----------



## herbmmm (Jun 5, 2019)

Would you mind listing the Manufactures that make 100% flavor wood pellets.  I would like to give one a try!


----------



## bregent (Jun 5, 2019)

LumberJack, Smoke Ring, and Cookin' Pellets are the only ones that come to mind right now. I'm sure there are more and I'll post back when I remember, if nobody else does.


----------



## herbmmm (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 5, 2019)

https://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/62.htm


----------



## texomakid (Jun 5, 2019)

I highly recommend CookingPellets Hickory, Perfect Mix, & Black Cherry. All 3 of those pellets have excellent aroma while cooking and flavor to match. I plan to try Lumberjack brand in the near future after I finish burning through this bulk order I have from CookingPellets but to be honest I doubt I find a better pellet than the ones I'm using now. Very pleased with the quality of CookingPellets.


----------



## jlud (Jun 5, 2019)

Oooo black cherry sounds good....


----------



## mpkelley20 (Jun 6, 2019)

I just ordered a few bags of the Lumberjack 100% hickory to try.  Found it online at Dick's for a decent price (and I had a coupon).  If it is as good as people are saying I will jump on one of those bulk deals someone posted.  There is a pickup spot about 30 min from me!

I also saw "Char Hickory" which is actually carried in store near me.  anyone try that Lumberjack pellet?


----------



## sweetride95 (Jun 6, 2019)

I have used the char-hickory LJ pellets. I personally don't get a "hey that's charcoal" essence from it, but do I get a spicier profile from it.
I usually have a bag of it to mix it with the regular 100% hickory LJ.
I'm lucky to have a Rural King close to work, usually $9.99/20lb.
The start-up smoke show might be a little heavier with it. Which is nice when it's time to dominate the neighbors on a Saturday.


----------



## jlud (Jun 6, 2019)

I like the char hickory myself.  Use the rural king ads to get Dicks to price match.


----------



## herbmmm (Jun 6, 2019)

I've never understood why those of you that are lucky enough to live near a Rural King end up going to Dick's and price matching instead of just going to Rural King!


----------



## jlud (Jun 6, 2019)

I’m in Washington.....there is no rural king anywhere near that I know of....so perhaps that can explain the mystery.  Getting the bags for 8.88 is much easier than coordinating a group buy for more.

If I had rural king near me I would go there without a doubt.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 6, 2019)

Funny I was just fixing to say the Rural King about 10 miles from my house sells Lumberjack pellets $8.88 for a 20lb bag. Damn good prices on dog food too. Love that place


----------



## herbmmm (Jun 6, 2019)

I am 1000 miles from the nearest Rural King are you saying if I get a copy of their add and go into my local Dick's they will price match even if the store is 1000 miles away!


----------



## jlud (Jun 6, 2019)

They do for me :)


----------



## herbmmm (Jun 6, 2019)

WOW I'll give it a try!


----------



## Cisco726 (Feb 18, 2020)

The Smokehouse pellets are on sale again for $15. They also have a Masterbuilt 24” pellet grill on sale for $150!


----------



## mike243 (Feb 18, 2020)

There's nothing wrong with a blend and some folks might prefer it, The charhickory is great for smoking steaks imo, also great blended with other flavors. Dick's is a well named company at some of the stores, others are great. I haven't found any pellets that I didn't like the smoke profile,its just that I like some more than others and LJ is my all around favorite no matter which flavor.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 19, 2020)

mike243 said:


> There's nothing wrong with a blend and some folks might prefer it, The charhickory is great for smoking steaks imo, also great blended with other flavors. Dick's is a well named company at some of the stores, others are great. I haven't found any pellets that I didn't like the smoke profile,its just that I like some more than others and LJ is my all around favorite no matter which flavor.



Love the LJ char-hickory. Used them on ribs and butts with great results!


----------

